# Lots of tads......



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been having lots of luck the last few weeks....here are a few pics


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

GRATZ!

Now if only I could borrow some of that luck!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats! I hope they all do well


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks....here is a pic of my S. Lamasi eggs........


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Jim! Now send some of that luck my way, huh.
J


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm having the same luck but for some reason my Rio's are not transporting the tads..they been there for 2 days I think and they are still there...The male keeps on going on top of them but noting is happening.....Good luck with everything.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

That's awesome. Maybe, it's all the low pressure/precipitation in the northeast. 

I've pulled 10 petri-dishes worth of eggs from various pairs in the past 2 weeks. I know for a fact that we're not the only local ones having this luck.


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice work!

Anyone know where i can buy some tads?


----------

